# Trouble downloading LRB Portfolio



## john scheiber (Apr 4, 2011)

Purchased new version of LRB portfolio and was unable to download, can you help Sean?


----------



## Sean McCormack (Apr 5, 2011)

Just mentioning this is resolved.


----------



## john scheiber (Apr 6, 2011)

Unfortunately Sean after we last spoke, I had downloaded the new version of LRB but I still do not see the Site Info tab when I downloaded it to my Mac,  - I did try downloading to my laptop and it turned out fine showing the Site Info tab.  However on my Mac, it starts with the color palette tab first and no site info tab.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 6, 2011)

Right click on the Color Palette tab to see the context-sensitive menu and put a checkmark next to Site Info.  You've just hidden that panel.


----------

